# Yet another flu concern



## Sterling Vape (25/5/16)

Hey guys,

My story is a bit different. Had the flu last week and i stopped vaping for a day until I recovered. I havent recovered totally but enough to start vaping again. I have been vaping through out the day yesterday but that seems to have made the flu bad again. Sinus has been screwed for the entire night and morning. Haven't touched my cuboid or my AIO this morning and i am really craving badly!
Just scared if i start again it might make matters worst.

Any advice from someone who has had a similar experience?

I really hope I am not allergic to vg,pg or nic.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

I have also just been through the flu with sore throat and cough... I vaped through it with Menthol Juices because I don't want to stop vaping... I don't think vaping through it made it worse and I'm always of the opinion that the menthol juices I vape actually help my sinuses... I have suffered with sinus issues for a very long time and had a big sinus operation last year and have just been for a checkup and my sinuses are in perfect condition.

But whether you are allergic to PG or any of the other components you need to check... but very few people are actually allergic to them...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (25/5/16)

Very important, when have the flue or any contagious illness remember to wash you drip tips very regularly. I use a diluted kleen green mixture and hot water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy (25/5/16)

Next time I get heartburn I'm dripping some Gaviscon straight away!

Will let you know what the clouds taste like.

On a serious note, I too have only been able to vape menthol based liquids when the flu hits me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sterling Vape (25/5/16)

Thanks guys, 

will give a menthol a go.


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)

Hey bud. I'm sitting with a lekker flu myself. It does seem to me that vaping exacerbates some of the symptoms. Especially dry, burning sinuses and sore throat. The menthol does help, also you should up your water intake when vaping, but when the flu hits, you need to up it even further!! On a related note, when I smoked my flu almost always turned into something more sinister. My flu has been a bit more uncomfortable whilst on the vaping train, but hasn't evolved into bronchitis even once!! 

Good luck and know that you're not suffering alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)

Switchy said:


> Next time I get heartburn I'm dripping some Gaviscon straight away!
> 
> Will let you know what the clouds taste like.
> 
> On a serious note, I too have only been able to vape menthol based liquids when the flu hits me.



That's like mixing grandpa powder into your juice when you've got a headache...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/16)

Vape high PG juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (25/5/16)

theyettie said:


> That's like mixing grandpa powder into your juice when you've got a headache...


Well, if it works you will have a loooooong line of male customers who will be buying to sort out the headaches of females on certain "occasions"  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sterling Vape (25/5/16)

Alex said:


> Vape high PG juices.


I actually had a tank of max vg which i have been vaping on the entire day yesterday and that seems to have been the cuplrit.


----------



## Alex (25/5/16)

Sterling Vape said:


> I actually had a tank of max vg which i have been vaping on the entire day yesterday and that seems to have been the cuplrit.



My bad, I did that from my phone, it was supposed to say high PG. I've edited it now.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Alex said:


> My bad, I did that from my phone, it was supposed to say high PG. I've edited it now.


Ah, I was about to question your response, higher PG is the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (25/5/16)

I have larengigis and vape.straight threw it......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (25/5/16)

I


Sterling Vape said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My story is a bit different. Had the flu last week and i stopped vaping for a day until I recovered. I havent recovered totally but enough to start vaping again. I have been vaping through out the day yesterday but that seems to have made the flu bad again. Sinus has been screwed for the entire night and morning. Haven't touched my cuboid or my AIO this morning and i am really craving badly!
> Just scared if i start again it might make matters worst.
> ...


It takes on average at least a week to get through most of the symptoms of flu... If you really need to vape, get lower nic juice and drop the wattage in order to reduce the throat hit.


----------

